# Amavisd 2.4.0 to 2.6.2??



## anthony911 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys I have a quick question.
I had amavisd version 2.4.0 (I know it was a really old version)
I downloaded amavisd-new-2.6.4

I extracted the file
if I cd /path and try to do a make or a make install it tells me that it does not know how to make

from reading the INSTALL file i can't seem to see how the program actually installs.

From what I can understand the most important file is amavisd.conf
so I copied amavisd.conf to where my existing amavisd.conf is.
After doing that
I get this error

(see attached picture)




What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

anthony911 said:
			
		

> I downloaded amavisd-new-2.6.4
> I extracted the file
> if I cd /path and try to do a make or a make install it tells me that it does not know how to make
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



The above, really. Use the ports system, or a package.

security/amavisd-new (make sure to read the 'Notes from UPDATING' section as well)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 31, 2009)

the thing is..i dont want to have to reconfigure the whole amavisd...is there a way to just install on top of the old files but not overwrite the configuration files?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, you'll have to overhaul your entire configuration anyway (this is a huge update in terms of amavisd), so you better start from scratch, only using your existing config files as a reference and running amavis from /usr/local, where it's supposed to be. At least future port updates will go smoothly and predictably when everything's in the correct place. By the way: your screenshot appears to suggest that your amavisd.conf is already in /usr/local/etc. The port/package will not likely overwrite it, but make backups to be safe.


----------



## anthony911 (Aug 31, 2009)

ok
but if i do
portupgrade fetch && portupgrade extract this will only go get and extract the new ports correct..

then i can manually install whatever ports i want to install?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

It's [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] the first time, and [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] after that, actually. Once you have a ports tree, you can install each and any of them by going into the port directory and running [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd], yes. Or use a package, whichever you prefer. Ports are more up to date and don't have dependency problems, packages are quick and easy, but they lag behind ports versions, and they may require more intervention dependency-wise.

Anyhoo: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html is a must-read.


----------

